# PRS again



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I was in my favorite shop this morning when some older gentleman comes up and starts chatting. Paul Reed Smith guitars came up. I've tried them and although they are very nice, I wouldn't shell out that much for a guitar I feel is very good but not my thing. He points out to me that if I don't think PRS is the cream of the crop, I really don't know a thing about guitars. If that's so, why isn't every single pro playing them?kksjur


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

You should have said " You Sir, are an ignorant nobody." :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

The NERVE of that guy,...did he look like he had tunnel vision??


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did you give him a funny look? I would have laughed and kept the conversation going, myself.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

oops... closed that window 

Ya Keith Richards has a blonde one with a black pickguard. Blackie is a PRS. 

Oh here is a *REAL* PRS ... Pat Regan Special.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Prs*

Yep PRS tunnel vision.. many people get stuck on one brand of guitar, but saying u know nothing about guitar's, if u don't buy a PRS is just a dumb statement.
Rick


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Guy probably meant well, just didn't realize how much of a cork-sniffer he came across as.

Not that I agree with him anyway. The best guitar for you is the one that makes you feel crazy good when you play it.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I used to think they were not worth the money, until I bought one. No more expensive than a Gibson or Fender custom shop, but I agree they may not be for everyone.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

You know you DO see alot of pros playing them....  

9kkhhd9kkhhd9kkhhd


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

You'll see a lot of pros playing tele's and strats and Les Pauls and Ricks and...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> You know you DO see alot of pros playing them....


Define Pro...... I got paid for a gig last week ... this weekend too... 

oh I have a PRS .. see above


----------



## waynekp (Aug 9, 2008)

*PRS Again?*

Well, as I've been reading through this thread, a few things have come to mind. The first is that most companies realize that they need to have a very tight quality control, or they'll get a terrible reputation for quality. In my very limited experience, I do expect that most guitars, especially once the price increases past a few hundred dollars would be of a fairly high quality standard. From what I've read on here, most of the difference in price between a few hundred and a few thousand is attributed to things like quality of materials (electronics and woods), labour costs (American production vs. east Asian production) and brand name. That being said, to imply that if you don't think PRS is the cream of the crop, you know nothing, depending how old he is, I've heard people speak of examples in other industries many years ago, where there really only was one name worth buying and everything else literally was garbage. With todays business practises, I don't believe that is the case. Either that, or he just started taking lessons and wanted to try to cover his own lack of knowledge by putting you on the defensive. PRS is one of the brands that I have a lot of respect for. Going back to the post that you see a lot of pros playing Strats and Teles and LPs and....Most pros tend to have dozens upon dozens of guitars. The only thing that I think would be foolish would be to have 50 guitars, all cherry burst Les Pauls. Personally, if I had that many guitars, I'd like to get a variety...of brands and body styles.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

konasexone said:


> I was in my favorite shop this morning when some older gentleman comes up and starts chatting. Paul Reed Smith guitars came up. I've tried them and although they are very nice, I wouldn't shell out that much for a guitar I feel is very good but not my thing. He points out to me that if I don't think PRS is the cream of the crop, I really don't know a thing about guitars. If that's so, why isn't every single pro playing them?kksjur


Because not every single pro likes the same thing?

There are guys that say the same thing about Gibson, Fender and many other companies. What bothers me is when people take idiotic statements like the PRS guy said to konasexone and go after the MAKE OF GUITAR when the issue is the stupidity of the speaker. Paul Smith himself wouldnt make such an idiotic statement, nor would Joe Knaggs or Michael Higginbottom. No dickhead in a guitarstore should have the ability to blackeye a company that they have nothing to do with. 

PRS makes good stuff, their overall quality is as good as anyone in the guitar business. Having said that there are a LOT of makers with spots at or near the top of the food chain.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Thankfully! Glad there's at least as much variety to the pros' choices as there are to the amateurs'.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Prs*

Nothing foolish about having 50 cherry burst LP's.. Especially if your 65 yrs old..Great boost for retirement.LOL

I think if i had 3 grand to throw at a guitar, i would buy a gretsch over a PRS.

Rick


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Prs*

I do have to admit that PRS has come along way in a short period of time, founded around 1985,and they are at the highend spectrum, in price and quaility.
I have a music book that did a tour of PRS guitar's and they said no guitar with a flaw will leave the shop.. they said they cut it up.. hard to believe..But always wonder why gibson would put out second's into the market place.. sends a bad signal.. it makes me wonder where they draw the line.. what do they let go, and sell for reg. price.

PRS is everywhere, and the big names are playing them.. Just seen John Fogerty, and he played his trademark Black Gibson custom for 2 songs, the rest ( He changes Guitar's for every song ) was PRS all the way.


Rick


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> PRS is everywhere, and the big names are playing them.. Just seen John Fogerty, and he played his trademark Black Gibson custom for 2 songs, the rest ( He changes Guitar's for every song ) was PRS all the way.
> 
> 
> Rick


Time to bail when Jimmy Buffet plays one... har har ... 

You they _*are*_ good guitars. I just think that they have lost their mystique by the numbers that they are putting out. Why go and produce the SE model? I think that the waterdown effect is happening. 

I have a different take on stuff when I got a handle on how to build a guitar. IF I was going to put out 3k for an axe I don't really want part of that money to go to Paul Smith's CNC payments. I would rather give that money to a small builder...in Canada. 

The picture I posted is a fine guitar. And no I don't need to have the multi switching of a PRS .. I am a simple player.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

some people will like it, some wont. some will hate the owners because they cant afford the guitar, others will just hate the owners for being them *L* (no one hates PRS owners here i hope!)

I'd get a PRS, if the neck was comfy. yes they look amazing, but i've discovered my neck preference and if things don't fit into that then im not buying one. I'll buy a custom-made replica type though.. muahahah.

I'm getting my custom 7 in emerald green a la the PRS lol


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Gibson has Epi, Fender has Squier, makes sense to get in on the meduim market. I've played a few SE's, the PRS quality control is still there. Not the same woods or pickups but they use the american hardware, great guitar for the price. Difference is he doesn't have two styles of US models, by that I mean custom shop Gibby's or Fenders or your production models.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The SE models dont use the same hardware as the US guitars.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I went to generalized there, they do use the same bridge's .


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

PaulS said:


> I went to generalized there, they do use the same bridge's .


No they dont. The bridges on the SE models are designed by PRS but are not the same bridges that go on US guitars.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Archer said:


> No they dont. The bridges on the SE models are designed by PRS but are not the same bridges that go on US guitars.


I believe he meant the same style/design of bridge - not the_ exact_ same bridge. He did say he was generalizing.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Robert, I was generalizing, they still are nice bridge pieces. Almost as good as the real thing.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I really don't want to sound like I am PRS bashing here but here is what confuses me. I understand that some people like the look, feel and sound of PRSs but as far as I know, the high end PRSs go for 4000+. For that money could you not have a guitar custom built to your specs? Look at companies like Heatley guitars ( http://www.heatleyguitars.com/ ). The base price of the PRS type model is $3700. While I understand people liking the lower end PRSs gibbys, epiphones etc the way I see it once you reach the $3000+ range it would probably be better to just have a custom built axe.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Prs*

Your probably right about having a custom guitar made, the only problem would be with resale.
I can't see anybody buying a custom made guitar and paying a decent price for it.. 5 yrs later or 20 yrs later.... and i think you would have a hard time selling it period.

Not the same with the big names....When you mention PRS, or Gibson < Fender you get a following of people interested in your sale.
And as you know the older the guitar gets, it can be worth alot of money, or you may just get back what you have into it.

So yes you may be getting a better guitar to your liking having custom made to what you want, but that doesnt mean if you sell it the buyer will like what you like.


Rick


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I've tried many of them and never found one that I wanted to take home with me. I have had about 50ish guitars in my possession at one time or another. I just don't think much of them. To me the pickups suck, they don't feel as nice as many other 'lesser' guitars, they look pretty but often I get sick of guitars that have too much in the pretty department.

The best player that I know feels the same way about them. I asked him what he thought without telling him my opinion because I thought "maybe it's just me" and he was just as unimpressed with them as I was. I still pick one up once in a while but don't often hold it long. They are IMO the most over-rated brand out there.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Smorg, I am completely on board, man. Problem is, PRS is attempting to build my dream guitar: Strat playability and comfort, Les Paul tone, great cosmetics, 24 frets, whammy bar, no binding!

I have yet to play one, though, that makes me play the way I do when I plug in my Fender or Elitist. But I hold out hope. *shrug* A buddy and I are going PRS Shopping In The GTA this week hopefully, so I may have a report.

I don't know a single other brand that tries to combine the two 'classics' the way PRS attempts to, though. And if I did know one, I would buy one of their guitars immediately.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Drazden said:


> I don't know a single other brand that tries to combine the two 'classics' the way PRS attempts to, though. And if I did know one, I would buy one of their guitars immediately.


I think it's a mistake to see PRS as attempting to combine two classic guitars. You can't do that... plain and simple. You can borrow traits from here and there to come up with something new, sure.

PRS has their own thing going on. Fender and Gibson came before them, yes. But PRS guitars are something else altogether... they are not some mashup of Gibson and Fender, any more than many of Godin's signature guitars are... like it or hate it, they are going down their own respective roads.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Always a bunch of people ready to bash PRS.....as if this thread could of gone any other way. 

Besides the fact that they're amazing instruments to play, they are good value for the money......especially used ones.

One thing I can appreciate about PRS guitars is that they feel consistant as far as playability goes. Parkers are like that too. They all feel very similar. Something I've not experienced with many other brands.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I've got a set neck mahogany (maple cap) strat with 24 frets and 2 humbuckers and I have a set neck mahogany (maple cap) Tele with 2 humbuckers (not 24 frets though).

Both fixed bridge, string through body.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Metal#J# said:


> Always a bunch of people ready to bash PRS.....


There are people ready to bash any brand...HOWEVER...I'm not bashing them. I'm just saying that I don't like them. I have 30 guitars of many different brands and if PRS made one that felt good and sounded good to me I'd have one. Of the many I have tried they didn't cut it.

Like many things in life - PRS are loved AND loathed.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Haven't had a chance to read the entire thread, but the public's perception of PRS definately is not where it was 20 years ago. Not because their quality has dropped - it hasn't. It's just that all of a sudden, there are so many high-end guitar producers nowadays (McNaught, Baker, Warrior, Melancon, etc.). Plus, their 'mystique' sort of faded back around '95 when they increased their yearly output. Again, quality is exactly the same. For the record, I've owned PRS guitars made in '87, '92, '93, '02, '04 and the overal quality was the same for all of them - superb.

I think the gentleman who had the conversation with the OP was just being closed-minded.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> There are people ready to bash any brand...HOWEVER...I'm not bashing them. I'm just saying that I don't like them. I have 30 guitars of many different brands and if PRS made one that felt good and sounded good to me I'd have one. Of the many I have tried they didn't cut it.
> 
> Like many things in life - PRS are loved AND loathed.


 "They are IMO the most over-rated brand out there."hwopv


----------



## Head (Feb 10, 2007)

I kind of had a similar experience last week at <a very popular store in Toronto>. So I was trying out a Boss NS-2 and asked if they had other noise reduction pedals; the store clerk gave me a disapproving frown and said "ALL the pros use it. You won't find anything better, you're wasting your time with anything else." But yeah, in general I love discussing gear; but there's always a douchebag at a store that thinks he knows better than everybody else.

I love PRSs but not their price. Actually for what it's worth, I'm very impressed by their SE line; really good bang for the buck there IMO.

As much as all the PRSs I've played have been great; I don't think they've made a neck that I've fallen in love with yet.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Head said:


> I kind of had a similar experience last week at <a very popular store in Toronto>. So I was trying out a Boss NS-2 and asked if they had other noise reduction pedals; the store clerk gave me a disapproving frown and said "ALL the pros use it. You won't find anything better, you're wasting your time with anything else." But yeah, in general I love discussing gear; but there's always a douchebag at a store that thinks he knows better than everybody else.
> 
> I love PRSs but not their price. Actually for what it's worth, I'm very impressed by their SE line; really good bang for the buck there IMO.
> 
> As much as all the PRSs I've played have been great; I don't think they've made a neck that I've fallen in love with yet.


That clerk is WRONG. There are many better gates out there. That clerk needs to realize that Yngwie Malmsteen does not equal 'All of the pros'


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Archer said:


> That clerk is WRONG. There are many better gates out there.


Bottom line is clerks more often than not say what they think they must to make the sale.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> Bottom line is clerks more often than not say what they think they must to make the sale.


Absolutely. AND that is the best reason to CALL BULLS**T on a clerk when they try feeding you a line of crap. The more a clerk gets called out the less likely they are to pull b/s on people.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Metal#J# said:


> "They are IMO the most over-rated brand out there."hwopv


Busted for telling the truth IMO (once again).

I see by your sig that you love them. That's fine. I understand that you might get a little defensive and just want to accuse people of 'bashing' or whatever.

I don't love them. In fact I find them thoroughly unimpressive from the $700 range all the way through the $2500 range. When people first started talking about them and *" * you have to try them * they blow everything else away * they are the best * ETC * " * I tried them multiple times and many different opportunities (the latest being around last September or so). I was thinking that they would be nice guitars. I didn't put my expectations at an unreasonable level I just thought that they'd be up with the bigger production brands and I found that they weren't that way at all for me.

I have since bought SO MANY guitars pretty much all of which I like better than the PRS guitars that I have tried from my Gibsons, Fenders, '80s Kramers and even my Korean LTDs and G&Ls. To me...that makes a brand over-rated. More importantly it makes a brand 



smorgdonkey said:


> IMO the most over-rated brand out there.


...and the birds on the neck were cool when they first showed up in magazines and such but now that they are on how many million guitars(?) it looks ridiculous...IMO, of course.


Now lighten up.

I'm all over this as well:


vds5000 said:


> Bottom line is clerks more often than not say what they think they must to make the sale.


A 'clerk' told a friend that 'you get what you pay for' the other day while the friend was shopping for a beginner instrument for a 10 or 11 year old. So he was trying to get them to take the kid in and pick out what he wanted and pay $300 for the guitar, amp, carrying case and strap instead of buying something used for $150-$200. I couldn't believe that he actually used the "you get what you pay for" to sell a $300 package!!


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Busted for telling the truth IMO (once again).


 Well thank you all mighty truth giver. 

Smorgdonkey........was that given or chosen. Regardless, it seems to fit you well.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Metal#J# said:


> Well thank you all mighty truth giver.


You're welcome child. Now go forth into the land of plenty, stop taking others' opinions as personal insults toward you and stop complimenting me on my name-it is humbling and I am already FAR too humble.

...and I was born in North Bay.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Only a "Donkey" would say their opinion is TRUTH. Especially when dealing with such a vastly subjective subject.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you think carpenters argue as much over their preferred brand of hammer as we do guitars?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Metal#J# said:


> Only a "Donkey" would say their opinion is TRUTH. Especially when dealing with such a vastly subjective subject.


I stated that it was the TRUTH that it was my OPINION not that my opinion was the only truth.

I always blame the donkey.



iaresee said:


> Do you think carpenters argue as much over their preferred brand of hammer as we do guitars?


 I have a really nice Estwing hammer that I can hit my thumb with just as well as I could with my $2.99 no namer...but with far more 'precision'!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

And far better delivery...


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Do you think carpenters argue as much over their preferred brand of hammer as we do guitars?


"Oh MAN. I can't believe you're using THAT circular saw. THIS one is finished in a variable polymer outershell that can withstand nuclear blasts."
"Yeah? Well, mine's got better tone."

And as an aside, I haven't played 'the right' PRS for me. Yet. But I'm expecting to, very very soon. And, to be fair, I haven't had any better luck with the 'right' Gibson USA, either. Still waiting on that magic.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

*Another opinion*

I am getting oldish (50) and have owned many guitars. I currently own 3 PRS's. They all stay in tune, play well and look nice on the wall. I also have an Epiphone Les Paul studio in mahogany that does too. Guitars should be instruments of creativity not division.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Do you think carpenters argue as much over their preferred brand of hammer as we do guitars?


Nope. We generally argue about how stupidly or how much/little their customers have spent money. 

The only discussion about I have had about hammers in a long time is where TF is the hammer. 

It's the end result and not the means so not really valid to this discussion.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of PRS, I personally think they are over-rated.
They do look great--normally, but looks aren't everything.

But it would be boring if we all liked the same guitar, and so there was only 1 type or even only one brand.

Like what guitar you like, play whatever guitar(s) speak to you.

PRS's don't do it for me, although the singlecuts are closer to doing that than the double cuts.

And I play as a hobby--so I'm not shelling out tons of money for one. (Although PRS does have cheaper options. But I like to be able to adjust my bridge.)

Hey--I'm not into Teles either--as a player--but there's been a lot of good stuff played on Teles & PRS's.

As for other's opinions--that's what they are-a bit high & mighty of him to make that proclamation.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Prs*

I belong to a woodworking forum, and there is more respect there for the tools people buy then the guitars people buy here.

It might be becuase there seems to be much more passion for Guitars.. You know what i mean.. you can insult my girlfriend but leave my guitar alone.

One thing all woodworkers agree. JOBMATE is Crap.

Rick


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> One thing all woodworkers agree. JOBMATE is Crap.
> 
> Rick


But they will still make a mess of a PRS :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

There are a couple of problems with custom build guitars.

1) You're usually ordering sight unseen, a guitar that you cannot play before you buy.

2) You have to wait months, sometimes over a year before you get the guitar.

3) You have to put a deposit. I obviously understand why the luthiers do that. But as a customer, if you change your mind or worse, loose your job in the mean time, that can be a problem.

4) Resale value on most luthier guitars is mediocre. There's a custom built guitar by a relatively well-known luthier for sale in the Ads section of this forum right now. The seller is asking a very fair price but it just doesn't move.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, quick question - if PRS guitars are over-rated, then what does that make Gibsons? I've owned about 9 Gibson Les Pauls (Customs, Standards, Classics, etc.) and quality-wise, the PRS guitars are in a different league.

I had a Les Paul Premium Plus and there were file marks on the fingerboard - and you didn't have to look to hard to find them. This was a $4k+ guitar.

Just to add one more tidbit - I am not anti or pro PRS. I do not think they are the be-all/end-all, but at the same time, I don't think they're crap either. They're good guitars, but so are Strats and Les Pauls.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gibsons tend to be overpriced as well.
If I was a pro & made my living off my playing--then I'd consider one, but for a hobby--way too much for most of them (Not all of them, but most of them.)

I got my Gibson used, on sale & when nobody wanted to buy them--most stores were full of various Super-Strats at the time.

It needed osme work too, so that helped the price. But considering what you pay for them now--even accounting for inflation I got a great deal.

It suffers in the resale value area--as it was modded before I got it, and I did some other mods to fix it up--but I don't plan on selling it--my heirs can worry about that if they decide to sell it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> Ok, quick question - if PRS guitars are over-rated, then what does that make Gibsons? I've owned about 9 Gibson Les Pauls (Customs, Standards, Classics, etc.) and quality-wise, the PRS guitars are in a different league.
> 
> I had a Les Paul Premium Plus and there were file marks on the fingerboard - and you didn't have to look to hard to find them. This was a $4k+ guitar.
> 
> Just to add one more tidbit - I am not anti or pro PRS. I do not think they are the be-all/end-all, but at the same time, I don't think they're crap either. They're good guitars, but so are Strats and Les Pauls.


I've seen the file marks that you are talking about. You can pretty much see them on any Gibson with a fingerboard binding. I have seen VERY few that didn't look 'rushed'. The file marks are supposedly actually made from the 'chunk of glass' scraper that they use to cut down the binding from fret-to-fret and leave the nibs. That's THE reason why I bought a Les Paul Studio...no fingerboard binding.

I used to be pro PRS when I only saw them in ads but since I've picked them up...can't say I'm a fan. I do definitely tend to like the over-rated Gibson products though. Used Gibsons can be very gratifying!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I used to work with a guy who used to tell me the Maple Leafs were the best team in the NHL.

I'm sure to him, they were.

Not sure what made me think of that - but I'd best head downstairs and make sure my PRS isn't being picked on by my Godin's or my Fender's for being too pretty or too common or just being wall-art for dentists and lawyers or whatever this week's reason is that PRS sucks.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

fretboard said:


> I used to work with a guy who used to tell me the Maple Leafs were the best team in the NHL.
> 
> I'm sure to him, they were.
> 
> Not sure what made me think of that - but I'd best head downstairs and make sure my PRS isn't being picked on by my Godin's or my Fender's for being too pretty or too common or just being wall-art for dentists and lawyers or whatever this week's reason is that PRS sucks.


HaHaHa! I don't understand people's need to bash PRS (or _any_ brand for that matter). I have Fenders, Gibsons and now a low-end PRS SE Soapie and I love them all for different reasons. If you don't like something, then don't buy it. If someone else likes it, and does buy it, respect their decision. It's their frigging money. End of story.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Prs*

If your guitars are not getting along , you need to send them to anger management.I had the same problem a couple years ago, my gibson could not get along with my Rickenbacker, 

I had to put them in seperate closets, now after anger management, they sit side by side on guitar stands with no problem at all, They all get along very well, one big happy family.
So i recommend making an appointment ASAP.

Rick


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I think many have missed the point.

The person who started the thread stated that he experienced someone who essentially bashed every brand OTHER than PRS and then proceeded to state that anyone who disagreed knew nothing therefor bashing all of those people too.

Many people have stated what they thought of him (the person who the thread starter spoke to at the shop) and what they think of PRS and I *think* only one person thought that it was a PRS bashing session...


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I think many have missed the point.
> 
> The person who started the thread stated that he experienced someone who essentially bashed every brand OTHER than PRS and then proceeded to state that anyone who disagreed knew nothing therefor bashing all of those people too.
> 
> Many people have stated what they thought of him (the person who the thread starter spoke to at the shop) and what they think of PRS and I *think* only one person thought that it was a PRS bashing session...


Now you're just kicking a dead horse. And why would you want to give the impression that you're not bashing PRS.........comments refering to the persons elitest attitude would have been enough......but you want to prlong this for some reason??? I also think many of your statements contradict themselves. My fault is that it's difficult to ignore.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Actually Metal J, I'm involved in conversation and you just want to fight. THAT is YOUR problem. You've already shown that you didn't understand that I said that when I said I was 'telling the truth' that the truth was that it was my opinion not that it was the only way for everyone. You're just taking it personally that my opinion doesn't match yours and you want to argue about it.

Yes, that IS your fault but it is also your fault that you enter with the intent to have conflict in the first place. 

Unless you are going to converse on the subject just drop it. The 'beating the dead horse' part is you wanting to fight.

kksjur


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

As far as it goes for the origional statement, I think its fair to say that PRS made a impact on the manufacture of Guitars when they arrived on the scene, and they did have some very unique innovations that forced the other manufacturers to really think about the product that they were putting out to the public. I own a PRS and I really enjoy the way it plays and its versatility, would I buy another one? Probably not. There's always going to be another custom maker on the fringes who is going to step up the quality, sound and feel.
Someone who belittles someone for their guitar preferences just sounds like a douche.

"never judge a man until you have walked a mile in his shoes, that way your a mile away and you've got his shoes."


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I've played them the don't do it for me either.

I don't like the narrow bodies. They have no heft.

They sound nice and lot's of people buy them, buy I don't have to like them.

I also don't like Rickenbackers, the neck angle and width bother me or SG types they are often head heavy and I don't like that either

I like Tele, Strats LP 339 335, in any configuration.


----------



## Ramblez (Jul 14, 2009)

*PRS make great guitars...*

just not everybody's cup of tea. 

I'd probably choose the PRS DGT over a Gibson Goldtop, but I'd need a fair bit of cash first.


----------

